
Brooke Hart, San Jose, and the Last Lynching in California - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooke_Hart
======
DrScump
For those driving through San Jose: you can still see the old railway
warehouse for Hart's downtown SJ department store as you drive south on
Coleman Avenue and climb the overpass just before it becomes Market street.
Look down to your right and look for the ruddy red building with the faded
white heart.

